# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Say lòng với món ăn dân dã Sapa

## yeudulich

Thật lạ khi những ngày du lịch Sapa, đặc sản để lại nhiều ấn tượng trong tôi không phải là đặc sản lừng danh như thịt lợn cắp nách nướng, lẩu cá hồi,  …, mà lại là món ăn dân dã: ngọn su su xào tỏi,  su su luộc chấm muối vừng.
Rau Sapa, đặc biệt là su su có tiếng ngon trên cả nước thì ai cũng biết. Du khách vẫn kháo nhau rằng ăn su su luộc ngay tại Sapa mới là ngon nhất. Đã đến Sapa, nhất định phải gọi món ngọn su su xào tỏi,  su su luộc chấm muối vừng.
Miếng su su luộc có màu xanh nõn nà, cắn sần sật, có vị ngọt lừ quyện với một chút muối vừng thơm thơm, bùi bùi. 


Ngọn su su xào tỏi thơm ngon nhờ sự hòa quyện đậm đà giữa cái giòn giòn, bùi bùi của phần đọt và cái mềm mềm, ngọt thanh của phần lá còn sót lại. 


Có lẽ vì thế mà lần đầu nếm thử món ăn dân dã ở nơi vùng đất Sapa này, tôi chỉ còn biết tấm tắc, hít hà…

Bên cạnh rau su su nổi tiếng, tôi còn ấn tượng với món thịt bò cải siên nướng. Cải đắng (dân gian gọi cải Mèo) là một loại rau đặc sản sạch hiếm có của Sapa, ăn ngon và rất giòn.



Những sợi rau giòn, dai hơi nhặng đắng kết hợp với vị ngọt của thịt bò có vị đậm đà rất riêng. Chất ngọt của thịt bò quện với cái ngọt mát, ngăm ngăm đắng của rau cải làm cho người ăn cảm thấy không bị ngán. Khi làm bò cuốn cải siên nướng đặc biệt vận rau thành từng đoạn chứ không thái, như thế mới giữ được vị đậm đà của rau. Mong trở lại Sapa để lại được nếm món su su luộc chấm muối vừng, ngọn su su xào tỏi, bò cuộn cải siên nướng.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## canon

Kết nhất món su su luộc

----------


## iphone5

Su su sapa không bằng su su tam đảo

----------


## yeudulich

Mình chưa đi Tam Đảo lên ko so sánh được . Nhưng hiện tại mình thấy su su sapa là ngon nhất.  :hehe:

----------

